

90% of Microsoft.com content has never been accessed (not even once) - petervandijck
http://www.slideshare.net/lrosenfeld/findability-gap-9383069

======
JonoW
What do the slides say just before this statement? "Unverified rumour"

------
pasbesoin
For over a decade, I've consistently found navigating Microsoft's web assets
to be a miserable experience. I've been doing a lot less of this in the last
couple of years, but I doubt things have changed much in this regard.

Some of the content may indeed be well done and useful; its discovery, I
suspect, remains difficult and arbitrary to a significant degree.

This is one reason I continue to remain deeply suspicious of their "web
initiatives". In over a decade, they have refused or been unable to solve this
basic problem.

